# How to contribute to social security



## geopilot5200 (May 23, 2009)

I am resident in Spain, but I do not work in Spain/EU or for a Spanish/EU company. I work in the UAE on a rotational basis.

Can I contribute to the social security system in Spain? How do I go about doing this?

Would I have to become "autonomo" in order to contribute?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

geopilot5200 said:


> I am resident in Spain, but I do not work in Spain/EU or for a Spanish/EU company. I work in the UAE on a rotational basis.
> 
> Can I contribute to the social security system in Spain? How do I go about doing this?
> 
> ...


In theory to do that you would have to contribute to the Spanish system. If you became autonomo thats going to cost you a minimum of around €238 a month, but for that you do get access to the health system

Your situation is not straight forward. I would honestly take advice from a good tax gestoria before beginning to panic. The Spanish love to hide their tax liabilities and you may find that things are not as you think


----------

